
What are some great truths of computer programming? - joseluisq
https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-great-truths-of-computer-programming/answer/Keshav-Garg-42?share=82d0a71f&srid=CJfc
======
Safety1stClyde
Those things mentioned are not "great truths" but one person's opinions.

------
ankurdhama
The problem is in your algorithm/code not the computer.

